# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  tam giác rỗng ="*"

## metoodiep247

làm cách nào để vẽ 1 tam giác "*" rỗng ạ? em đã tìm hiểu tháp số na ná giống đó nhưng hình như cách làm không giống nhau hay sao ấy ạ? xin anh chị giúp đỡ!

----------


## haphuonghoang

bạn muốn vẽ tam giác gì? cân, vuông hay bình thường?

----------


## yenyen1234

dạ, hình tam giác cân a.! và nếu tiện, anh có thể giải thích cho em cách thức thực hiện không ạ?

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

dùng lệnh gotoxy(x,y) kết hơp các vòng lặp thích hợp để in ra từng kí tự *.

----------


## ngoduong

dùng vòng lặp, bạn tính toán phải in ra bao nhiêu dấu cách để tạo được phần rỗng, rồi in ra *. nháp ra giấy bạn sẽ thấy dễ hơn nhiều là nghĩ xuông.

----------


## tintuclqh

mình gợi ý 1 tí cho bạn nha.

sau đây là tam giác có tọa độ trên trục hoành. bạn xem, vẽ ra giấy và đút kết 1 công thức cho việc vẽ tam giác. dùng vòng lặp và gotoxy(x,y) nhé bạn.

sau 9 sẽ là 10, 11, 12, ... nhưng mình sẽ rút gọn số đầu tiên nha.

7
78
789
7890
78901

bạn xem kĩ nhé rồi rút ra công thức chung cho hành trình của nó. sau đó bạn sẽ nâng cấp lên thành tam giác cân. trước mắt là bạn cứ xem xét tam giác vuông đã. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## hoanggiang212

tam giác vuông cân của bạn có hình dạng như nào? cạnh huyền ở dưới hay cạnh góc vuông ở bên dưới?

----------


## dangban321

vd: vẽ tam giác cân ( đáy ở dưới) với chiều cao nhập từ bàn phím


```

[color=#000000][/color][color=#ff8000]#include <stdio.h>#include <conio.h>[/color][color=#0000bb]void main[/color][color=#007700](){ [/color][color=#0000bb]int cao[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]; [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]" nhap chieu cao tam giac can:"[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#0000bb]scanf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"%d"[/color][color=#007700],&[/color][color=#0000bb]cao[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]24[/color][color=#007700]; [/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]3[/color][color=#007700]; for ([/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]<=[/color][color=#0000bb]cao[/color][color=#007700]-[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]++) {    [/color][color=#0000bb]gotoxy[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]);         [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"*"[/color][color=#007700]);    [/color][color=#0000bb]gotoxy[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700]+[/color][color=#0000bb]2[/color][color=#007700]*[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]-[/color][color=#0000bb]2[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]);   [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"*"[/color][color=#007700]);    [/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700]-[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700]; [/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]+[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700]; } [/color][color=#0000bb]gotoxy[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]c[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]h[/color][color=#007700]); for ([/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]<=[/color][color=#0000bb]2[/color][color=#007700]*[/color][color=#0000bb]cao[/color][color=#007700]-[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]++) [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"*"[/color][color=#007700]);}[/color] 



```

----------

